# Hymer - Fiat or Alko chassis



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Considering changing the MH, I ve been looking at the Hymers, the B class seems to come in 3 different guises the entry level (B class) says that its on a Low frame Fiat chassis with wider track, whereas the B Class SL says its on an Alko chassis, the third variant is an S Class on a MB chassis.

My question is can anyone tell me how the low frame Fiat chassis compares with the Fiat/ALKO setup. Has anyone tried both?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If new it's probably not worth paying the extra for an Alko chassis in my opinion. Second hand then Alko if you can get it because it is a little better and the premium disappears, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you go for the Fiat low frame chassis I think you will find that you can't have the storage lockers that you get with the Alko chassis. On my B544SL I have lots of storage underneath, plus the fresh and waste water tanks are between the floors and heated whe the Truma is working.

The Alko suspension is far superior to the Fiat 'cart springs' as an added plus point.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

A bit of confusion on the ALKO chassis....I have a B584 2005 it's got a "part ALKO chassis" which means that the back 1/3 is only ALKO, so I have leaf springs as apposed to full ALKO 2003 B584 that will have torsion suspension and more underneath storage.

It's best to inspect the van you are intending to buy first to see what is fitted and what is not. mine was advertised as ALKO chassis, but there are so many variations of what Hymer has built.

Keith :roll:


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

If it is the new Hymer B class they seem to have developed their own version of an Alko chassis for the entry level vehicles. We saw them at Dusseldorf and they had the double floor with extra storage lockers etc. but amount of storage does vary with model anyway. Haven't tried driving one on the new chassis though so can't give a comparison on performance. 
It is just a case of looking carefully to decide whether the model you fancy has what you need.

Chris


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Jonegood,

Had both. However are you talking new here or used. If you are thinking of a new B class with the new shape then I can thoroughly recomend them. I have one. Its a wide chassis and everything (Tanks etc) are between a heated double floor. however, the storage spaces are accesible from inside the van. the best storage spaces come in the 554 and 594 where-as the 544 is a bit limited. A superb vehicle with some very clever design features. I see the new Exis is being built on a similar chassis but not sure where the corners have been cut. If you are looking 'used' then go for a double alko setup. 
Personally, I would look at 2005 - 2006 with the last of the 2.8 fiats as they will have all the bells and whistles. personal favourite is the 654. a good compromise van at only 6.9 metres. 524 is shorter 6.2 metres with garage and single back bed. But hey it's up to you

Cheers .......... Ned


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

You can get the B class starline which is on the Merc and is the new body style, the interior is better on the SL version but these are all on the Fiat and in the older style body.

All very confusing BUT will watch this post with interest.

Martin aka Vanroyce (still)


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a Hymer B584 (2005) on an Alko chassis, the ride seems very harsh compared to the 3 older Hymers I've owned ( B564, B544 2000 model and B584 2002) 
I've been told that this is common on circa 2005 models, anyone else had this problem and if so any cures you can recommend?
Rgds Mel


----------

